# Chrome and I'm not talking Duct tape!



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

Fished A hot water discharge today on the west side. I was optimistic when I seen the plant wasn't running. I made this far and decided to give it a go, I was glad I did.
























All fish were in the 16-20 inch range with one going around 28-29 inches. All were caught on minnows.
BIG-J


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

nice steel!!!! i gotta get out sometime this weekend


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

this is making me really want to go


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish, way to go.............


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice, im on my way up to the north east right now to do a little steelheadin


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice female i would not think to fish a warm water discarge since they like cold water but know i know did you use a bobber or just off the bottom


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

WIWY Fished a float with 7 feet of line under it. These are cold water fish but when the Lake gets truely cold they need to find warmer water plus thats where the bait is going to be. Even out in the Lake in the summer they ride the thermocline, looking for water temps they like. Winter on the lake, you have to find the bait and the steel will be there also. 
This brings up a great point, for the guys living in Northern Ohio. GET OUT THERE!!! You can't catch them off of the couch. I fished all winter and not just on the lake or hot water discharges. Water treatment plants on rivers and creeks keep the water open also. You have to go an look for yourself no one is going to spill the beans about open water when every thing else is frozen.
If you want to be a steelheader then prove it and get out there and put some fish up.
BIG-J


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Great post Big J. In the past month or so I have caught about 70 steelhead, mainly by just having places to myself or close to it.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Big J said:


> WIWY Fished a float with 7 feet of line under it. These are cold water fish but when the Lake gets truely cold they need to find warmer water plus thats where the bait is going to be. Even out in the Lake in the summer they ride the thermocline, looking for water temps they like. Winter on the lake, you have to find the bait and the steel will be there also.
> This brings up a great point, for the guys living in Northern Ohio. GET OUT THERE!!! You can't catch them off of the couch. I fished all winter and not just on the lake or hot water discharges. Water treatment plants on rivers and creeks keep the water open also. You have to go an look for yourself no one is going to spill the beans about open water when every thing else is frozen.
> If you want to be a steelheader then prove it and get out there and put some fish up.
> BIG-J


AMEN,,,,,,,,,,amen brother


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

It's just like a lot of things - there are some people willing to put forth the effort and endure a skunking or wasted trip while looking for new places and there are people that want everyone else to do the work and to just tell them when to show up.

Joel


----------



## LumpyBass (Mar 15, 2007)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> nice female i would not think to fish a warm water discarge since they like cold water but know i know did you use a bobber or just off the bottom



When I visit a friend Up in Mich. We go to a power plant out by Travlers City on Lake Mich. Ice all around the area but were the warm water is comming out. We go when the sun is setting. We set up in 3 feet of water with our wadders on. Then we take a flash from a camera and flash it at a lure that glows in the dark or has stickers that do on a spoon. This charges the lure nice and bright and we fish. We have been doing this for years and have been pulling out tons of Steelhead. The reason the Steelhead go there is for the bait that builds up because of the warm water. It is like easy pickings for them.


----------

